# Worst things about being a Pastry Chef



## josh1110 (Sep 24, 2010)

There is a thread exactly like this in the "Professional Chef" section, so I thought it would be cool hearing things pastry chefs hate.

not a professional cook, nor pastry chef but am curious to see the disadvantages of both careers


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

It's like comparing apples to oranges.

There is just nothing to hate about being a Pastry Chef. It's all good. It's all about love.

We don't seem to have that high rate of drug/alcohol abuse. The bi-polar events.

We last a lot longer in the industry. We're just beautiful people/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Pastry Chefs are usually the first (or close to it) to get the axe when the restaurant has financial issues.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

The front of the house doesn't understand the words, "lead time". We PC's need more time to prepare our products than the savory side does (generally). We just can't whip a pie out of our butts, like the savory side can whip out a Hazelnut cappelletti.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

panini said:


> It's like comparing apples to oranges.
> 
> There is just nothing to hate about being a Pastry Chef. It's all good. It's all about love.
> 
> ...


Some of the least ill tempered people I ever met were in the Pastry shop! I worked both sides and I always preferred the sweet side, but because I could do both I always got pulled back to the dark side! I myself never liked having to make product for the hot side. I figured let them make it themselves! I know it was part of my job, but still.....!
/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Yes Pastry Chefs!!!

Hey! Y'all be happy to know the art isn't lost in Europe. I'm so happy with my European training! *NOT!!*

had breakfast in Paris on the run yesterday um? maybe the day before. Frozen/ baked pain au chocolat.. The baguette was a bake off.

Can you say usa?

pan


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

panini said:


> Yes Pastry Chefs!!!
> 
> Hey! Y'all be happy to know the art isn't lost in Europe. I'm so happy with my European training! *NOT!!*
> 
> ...


Hmm, that makes me wonder about the economics of employing a pastry chef. I guess an exempt employee with a salary of 40k, gross it up 15% to cover taxes and maybe some benefits. So we looking at $46,000 a year,

Or in other words I need to sell at least $885 worth of desserts a week just to employ him. Guessing an average of $7 menu price and 20% food cost per plate, that's 158 desserts/week to break even on prime cost.

Not sure how to value the extras the pastry chef is responsible for, but aren't charged, like bread and the free cookie/petite for you sometimes get with the coffee.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

TinCook,

You always have a little tweeky/twister attitude when it come to referring to Pastry Chefs. I can't agree with you more. If your only view of

a PC is through the funneled eyes of some sort of small type restaurant. I understand that disposible type of mentality. Heck they aren't worth the money.

That seems to be the constant in all your posts.

If we try to loosen up the head band a little, I think we will find that PC are desired in a lot of other operations.

I stopped with your math on exempt? But I will let you pick the operation, resort, hotel, vegas buffet, etc. Any operation that is

managed and run by food people. Ask most exec chefs why there are usually not to many problems with the bake/pastry shop and his/her

operation, Numbers. Most of the extra people running around the hot kitchen are a gift of the bakery. I had a job in one once , an taking the gross for

dessert, intermezzo, bread, friendise or minardise, ice cream, turn down chocolates etc. divided by labor and a food cost in the teens. dispensible

does not enter the equasion. Tin, you been around here as many years as I have. It's not my first rodeo, save that math for the kids/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I have been a pastry chef for all of three days, now - so no complaints!  I have worked hard to get here, and I have a To Do List that will take 12-hour work days for a while, but it is all worth it.  I love all of the fun tools and components we get to play with.  I have no beef with the hot side - my coworkers are awesome at my current restaurant, but my food is prettier!


----------



## aura3seo (May 20, 2011)

very nice to be here.. I am new here.


----------



## blwilson2039 (Aug 26, 2010)

Welcome. There are no stupid questions here.


----------



## scottyc (Jul 5, 2011)

I have been a baker/pastrychef for 26 years there are both good and bad about the trade,when I did my apprenticeship I was working 10 to 16 hour days at the age of 15 it was all night shift,quite often the only people you have any contact with are bakery people.That in it self creates a breading ground for personality disorders.The bonuses Im still yet to see.


----------



## liza (Jul 10, 2011)

you tell him Panini!

AND we go home smelling of chocolate, vanilla and fresh bread!

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------

